# Primos sueing Church Group...



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1601111

Thought this was pretty interesting....


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't like Primos anyway. They truly have the WORST duck calls and the WORST products ever. You cannot have a good company and sue a church group. 

We, as outdoorsmen CAN make a difference. DO NOT BUY PRIMOS PRODUCTS!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I really like Primos products


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I like primos products also, can't say I really blame them for filing suit either. From what I understand a group decided to name themselves and their book something very similar to what primos has trademarked. People will have a fit though because it's a church group, but if a bunch of skinheads would of done the samething noone would care.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Like many in the linked thread state... I want all the details before using this as a reason to boycott...

I have to research it further rather than run as a lemming over the cliff...

Brent


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

*????*

can't find anything at the link except that I am not authorized to access??/

Details as to what it "was" about.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

biggamefishr said:


> I like primos products also, can't say I really blame them for filing suit either. From what I understand a group decided to name themselves and their book something very similar to what primos has trademarked. People will have a fit though because it's a church group, but if a bunch of skinheads would of done the samething noone would care.


 
You're right and some religous groups need a reality check, they cant just go doing whatever because they are a "Church". Im interested to see what comes of this, because as of right now it doesnt make much sense. This group encourages people who would oherwise not have the opportunity to hunt. Why would a company who makes products to sell to said hunter mess with a group that basically creates future customers???


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Really? Nobody has the stones to stand up and say you shouldn't sue a church group? Good luck sleeping you lemmings. Don't worry about what is right, the government will have no problem running right over you.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Give the benefit of the doubt to the company and not the church? God help all of you weaklings.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

...and any of you want to bring it? Come and let me know who you are and come to my house, I'm waiting for you.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Bang Stick said:


> ...and any of you want to bring it? Come and let me know who you are and come to my house, I'm waiting for you.


Really??? Forget to take your meds today?


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

No meds man, I'm just standing for what's right. Come to my house and say that big man.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Come on big man.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

PM me GENTLE WOLF.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Really? Nobody has the stones to stand up and say you shouldn't sue a church group?


Are churches exempt from the law? If they broke the law why shouldn't the church be sued?

I don't know who is in the right and who is on the wrong, because it really isn't worth my time to find out, but if the church did break copyright laws then Primos has every right to sue the church. Just because it's a church doesn't give them the go ahead to break laws. 



> ...and any of you want to bring it? Come and let me know who you are and come to my house, I'm waiting for you.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Seriously?????? You're ready to fight someone over the internet about something that you have absolutely no stake in what so ever. Too funny.
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

Watch out Gentle Wolf. 
Looks like you're about to get your ass kicked big man!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bang Stick said:


> Come on big man.


TROLL! go crawl back under your rock now...let me guess your one of those who stand on the corner with your bible and tell everyone they are going to hell if we dont come to your church and believe your beliefs huh??


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, say that in person to me bubba.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Copyright? Really the word "Truth" can be copyrighted. Enjoy becoming a communist all of you who go along with this one. Oh, and you are welcome to come and talk to me in person all of you BIG DOGS.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Man get over yourself. Quit pm'ing me. I'm not coming to your house and I'm not going to fight anyone over some internet bs.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I'm just standing for what's right.


So, what is right?


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Come on FISHEYE, you called me a troll, now stand up.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Right, all of y'all fold over like good folks should do. Nobody should even question whether or not this is right or wrong. It's probably wrong because some company says it's wrong. Who cares what is morally wrong? Everybody is OK and we can just be OK as long as we go along. 

Any of ya'll out there, don't EVER call me a name and expect I'm not going to request a personal meeting with you.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Right, all of y'all fold over like good folks should do. Nobody should even question whether or not this is right or wrong. It's probably wrong because some company says it's wrong. Who cares what is morally wrong? Everybody is OK and we can just be OK as long as we go along.


So, what is right and what is wrong?

*If* the church broke the law is that morally wrong?


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Gentle Wolf, you accused me of being on "meds" at least have the balls to talk me.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Based on the limited information so far I am in support of this group, but it has nothing to do with their religious beliefs. They are introducing people to our way of life and that is a good thing for us as hunters. However, I am sure there is more to it than what is currently known. 

And to Bang Stick:
No I do not believe in a higher power. Yes I have different beliefs than you, no I won't come to your house to confront you, because frankly I could give two sh!t's about what you believe or what YOU think I should believe.


So now that Mr. Sh!t Stick has destined to send this thread into eternal damnation the whole point of this will be lost. Goodnight


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Actually I accused you of being off of them. Whatever it is you have some issues.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow. Spineless cowards. Say what you believe and stand up for it. I don't care if I disagree, just stand by your beliefs and stop caving in to what the public wants you to think. I don't make fun of people's names on here and I don't throw out challenges unless I'm willing to back them up. Apparently, there are some folks on this forum who aren't from Northwest Florida. The folks who are from this area resolve differences, they don't take sissy shots at other people.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

OK Gentle Wolf, just tell me those "issues" to my face, or are you too scared?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Wow. Spineless cowards. Say what you believe and stand up for it.


So, are you going to say what you believe and answer the question or not? Or are you content in acting like a 5 year old challenging people on the internet to a fight after school on the basket ball court?




> Right, all of y'all fold over like good folks should do. Nobody should even question whether or not this is right or wrong. It's probably wrong because some company says it's wrong. Who cares what is morally wrong? Everybody is OK and we can just be OK as long as we go along.


So, what is right and what is wrong?

*If* the church broke the law is that morally wrong?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I say sue the hell out of them. A church is just as liable for it's actions as anyone else. There should be no difference in the eye of the law.


----------



## HOtten (Oct 16, 2011)

Bang Stick, I got just the meds you need go to walmart look down the feminine aisle grab yourself a box of tampax and midol and don't forget your cranberry juice it helps too. Get over yourself dude.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh another brave man. You can hurl insults on this thing and that's really cool. Send me a PM brother.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm saying that you can't copyright "The Truth". If you could, then you could go through the Bible or the Sears Catalog for that matter, and pick out words you think shouldn't be used. Since the entire Judeo-Christian ethic is centered on the Bible, the "TRUTH" is going to be a difficult thing to pick out and decide that you, or your company, discovered and copyrighted. It has little to do with my personal beliefs and everything to do with the First Amendment.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Subscribed.... This is going to be a good one 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

I just don't take girly shots at anyone unless I'm willing to say it to their face. The basic argument here has to do with free speech and whether or not someone can use "The Truth" in their advertising or to title their activities. I'm no "Holy Roller" or "Bible Thumper" but I am a fan of the First Amendment. My point here is asking how a company can copyright "Truth". As a result, I've had all these brave cowards challenge me.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

HOtten said:


> Bang Stick, I got just the meds you need go to walmart look down the feminine aisle grab yourself a box of tampax and midol and don't forget your cranberry juice it helps too. Get over yourself dude.


hahaha... love that this was your first post! welcome to the forum! 

i tried to find some more info because that link won't work because i'm not a member of archery talk. looks like they're suing for trademark infringement because a non-profit group is called "Huntin' the Truth." that's what i gathered anyway. i'm not saying churches should just have a free pass at all times, but i think this is petty and i hope it gets thrown out. primos did not invent the phrase "the truth" or the word "truth." there's no logo immitation or anything like that either.

bang stick - wow bro. deep breath. count to 10. look back tomorrow at what you've posted here. pretty ridiculous, man...


----------



## HOtten (Oct 16, 2011)

Actually I'm a lady my dear. You stand for what you think is right and we'll stand for what we think is right. That's the great things about living in the USA. Personally the Church should not be looked at any differently than any other group. I mean Lundgren had his "Church" did it make it okay for his members to kill their family because of what they believed in? Lundgren was their god. Dude just drop it. Everyone is just laughing at you. We all believe in something it may not be the same things as you but do you really think you reaching out to people on a Hunting forum by telling them yours going to kick their butt. You have real class buddy.


----------



## HOtten (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks K-Bill. I had to put my 2 cents in.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

OK Hotten, I haven't said I'm going to kick anyone's butt, I'm trying to get YOU and others to engage in a logical argument and not name calling. 

By the way, what is your degree in? Oh that's right, you don't have one.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> The basic argument here has to do with free speech


Actually it doesn't have anything to do with the first amendment at all. The church, or any one else, can stand on the street corner and scream out to the top of your lungs "The truth" all they want and Primos couldn't do a darn thing about it.




> and whether or not someone can use "The Truth" in their advertising or to title their activities.


This is the point. It has to do with copyright laws and how it pertains to the types of products that they (Primos) registered when they copyrighted the phrase. When the new company markets a product for money and intends to use the same phrase on very similar products or services (hunting products and services in this instance) that some other company (Primos) already paid money to copyright then be prepared to defend your actions in court.


----------



## HOtten (Oct 16, 2011)

One thing school has taught me it to walk away when you realize your talking to a brick wall. Have fun tonight I have more important things to do than waste my time on you. Peace.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! Its kind of funny that someone puts something online and then takes offense to any discussion that is not in their favor. I have seen this type of come up in the past. Spike Lee tried to sue the Spike television channel. I am no lawyer by any means, but I guess it would depend on how the organization went about using the title of the truth. If it is a bunch of camo props with Primos products on display a point could be made that they had caused an issue, but how big is the church group. Is it local? Are they trying to make money from their project? It seems that more facts are needed before you can just start slamming either side in this matter. 

On a side note, I'd really caution anyone from asking someone or making a challenge to anyone to comeover or fight, you might just be talking the the Craigslist killer that will be more than happy to obliege you on your personal invitation!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

This is their website...
http://www.huntinthetruth.com

They are a non-profit to my understanding, the do sell some apparel with their HTT logo, they have a book "Secrets of the Hunt", and they hold hunting seminars for expenses and "a love offering of atleast $300"....


I'd be interested to know if the staff is compensated for their "purpose"???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Wow! Popcorn please!?!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Bang Stick said:


> I don't like Primos anyway. They truly have the WORST duck calls and the WORST products ever. You cannot have a good company and sue a church group.
> 
> We, as outdoorsmen CAN make a difference. DO NOT BUY PRIMOS PRODUCTS!


Im in the middle of a lawsuit against a baptist preacher. Should I not try to recover the money he cost me because he's a preacher?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

hey bangstick....let me guess...if a church and the people who run it profit off the church for personal gain are perfectly in the clear and should not be gone after by the law? You are acting like a church is free and clear of any law. If they break the law they should be punished!!! If said church is using primos's slogan and making people believe that they are affiliated with the primos organization and making a profit off the name primos has made for themselves then by all means the church should be sued! There is always more to a story than the good ole news puts out...so before you know the whole story from both sides please shut your ignorant mouth!!! You also said you wanted to have a debate about it but the way you went about it is all wrong and will get you fold up like a cheap blanket!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

If Primos doesn't enforce the copyright of there material in every circumstance then they will eventually lose the right to enforce it at all. I don't see the harm in the group using it but I also understand that if they let this group use it and then object to another group using it they will lose the suit because they have create precedent of not enforcing their branding. This is why some companies are very hard on copyright...as they should be.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

Folded up like a cheap blanket huh? Dude, can you have a conversation without insulting the other party? I don't appreciate insults or smart remarks to try to make it look like my point of view should be discounted. I'd venture to say that you must be a transplanted Yankee to act like that. Around here we are raised with manners. Even if I disagree with you, I'm not going to hurl personal insults at you like calling you a "troll". That makes you look like a kid, which I'm guessing you probably are.

As far as the Primos thing goes, no, I don't think the church is above the law. However, I do think that a company choosing a word that is part of our daily vocabulary, and claiming that it's copyrighted, is ridiculous. The fact that a church is involved does matter to me in this case from the standpoint that I highly doubt that a church group could affect the Primos multi-million dollar operation in any way. To add more salt to the wound, so to speak, is the fact the I personally don't like Primos products. I think their duck calls are terrible and I own a face mask that is defective in its design.


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

One more thing, don't ever tell me to shut my mouth unless you are willing to do it in person. You come across as a young punk saying things like that.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bang Stick said:


> *Folded up like a cheap blanket huh? Dude, can you have a conversation without insulting the other party? I don't appreciate insults or smart remarks to try to make it look like my point of view should be discounted. I'd venture to say that you must be a transplanted Yankee to act like that. Around here we are raised with manners. Even if I disagree with you, I'm not going to hurl personal insults at you like calling you a "troll". That makes you look like a kid, which I'm guessing you probably are.*
> 
> As far as the Primos thing goes, no, I don't think the church is above the law. However, I do think that a company choosing a word that is part of our daily vocabulary, and claiming that it's copyrighted, is ridiculous. The fact that a church is involved does matter to me in this case from the standpoint that I highly doubt that a church group could affect the Primos multi-million dollar operation in any way. To add more salt to the wound, so to speak, is the fact the I personally don't like Primos products. I think their duck calls are terrible and I own a face mask that is defective in its design.


Your not even smart enough to not even contradict yourself! hey isnt it sunday?? arent you suspose to be in church hypocrite?


----------



## Bang Stick (Jul 19, 2009)

How educated are you there fella? Do you have a college education or are you one of those guys who pulls for a college team, but never went? I can tell you I did graduate from college and I couldn't care less what you think about my level of intelligence.

Why the hypocrite comment? Do you feel empowered by insulting people or what? Since I mention a church group, suddenly I'm small minded and don't believe that the church should operate within the bounds of the law? Just one more thing to make me think you aren't from here. If you have a personal problem with me, I'd be happy to discuss this whole thing offline. Since we've never actually met, and you know nothing about me, I'm going to assume that you just enjoy the attention you get from insulting people on the computer.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Education doesnt make you a smart person....i know people who are highly educated and are dumb as hell...so try again

Let me number this so you can keep up and understand what this un-educated county boy from florida be typing for the super educated city folk like yourself

#1 your a hypocrite because you tell me not to say things about you then this is your statement right after *"can you have a conversation without insulting the other party? I don't appreciate insults or smart remarks to try to make it look like my point of view should be discounted. I'd venture to say that you must be a transplanted Yankee to act like that. Around here we are raised with manners. Even if I disagree with you, I'm not going to hurl personal insults at you like calling you a "troll". That makes you look like a kid, which I'm guessing you probably are". *Kinda hypocritical dont you think???

#2 you say that your now small minded because you mentioned a church group. Nobody ever said that...you are closed minded...you see a multi-million dollar corporation suing a church for copyright laws and the corporation is wrong! How would you like it if something you worked for was being used by somebody else? Bet you would sue them if you had to to quit them from using it.

#3 the church....if they are making money from donations or whatever by people showing up thinking that the church is affiliated with primos by using their slogan than that is ethically and morally wrong!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Fisheye-1 bangstick-0


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bang Stick said:


> ...and any of you want to bring it? Come and let me know who you are and come to my house, I'm waiting for you.


Hahahaha

You should really stop arguing. You've pretty much lost all credibility with this statement.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

How old Are you bang stick? I'm 32.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> you see a multi-million dollar corporation suing a church for copyright laws and the corporation is wrong! How would you like it if something you worked for was being used by somebody else? Bet you would sue them if you had to to quit them from using it.
> 
> #3 the church....if they are making money from donations or whatever by people showing up thinking that the church is affiliated with primos by using their slogan than that is ethically and morally wrong!


It's a non-profit man. And by the website there should be no assumption or reason to believe that "Huntin the Truth" has anything to do with primos. So while I agree with what you said, that's not what's going on here. And primos did not come up with "the truth." but I do see what the guy is saying that mentioned setting a precedent. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> It's a non-profit man. And by the website there should be no assumption or reason to believe that "Huntin the Truth" has anything to do with primos. So while I agree with what you said, that's not what's going on here. And primos did not come up with "the truth." but I do see what the guy is saying that mentioned setting a precedent. I hadn't thought of that.


The point i was getting at is even as a non-profit they could still take in money for future "endeavors" while falsely luring people in with the primos slogan


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

John B. I think you counted wrong... i think the score now is BANG STICK:0... everyone else:1 haha its nice to not be in the argument this time... I also believe that if a church is using slogans and such that are copywrited they should be sued by said company....nobody is above the law not even churches...


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Bang Stick said:


> I don't like Primos anyway. They truly have the WORST duck calls and the WORST products ever. You cannot have a good company and sue a church group.
> 
> We, as outdoorsmen CAN make a difference. DO NOT BUY PRIMOS PRODUCTS!





Bang Stick said:


> Really? Nobody has the stones to stand up and say you shouldn't sue a church group? Good luck sleeping you lemmings. Don't worry about what is right, the government will have no problem running right over you.





Bang Stick said:


> Give the benefit of the doubt to the company and not the church? God help all of you weaklings.





Bang Stick said:


> I'm saying that you can't copyright "The Truth". If you could, then you could go through the Bible or the Sears Catalog for that matter, and pick out words you think shouldn't be used. Since the entire Judeo-Christian ethic is centered on the Bible, the "TRUTH" is going to be a difficult thing to pick out and decide that you, or your company, discovered and copyrighted. It has little to do with my personal beliefs and everything to do with the First Amendment.





Bang Stick said:


> I just don't take girly shots at anyone unless I'm willing to say it to their face. The basic argument here has to do with free speech and whether or not someone can use "The Truth" in their advertising or to title their activities. I'm no "Holy Roller" or "Bible Thumper" but I am a fan of the First Amendment. My point here is asking how a company can copyright "Truth". As a result, I've had all these brave cowards challenge me.





Bang Stick said:


> Folded up like a cheap blanket huh? Dude, can you have a conversation without insulting the other party? I don't appreciate insults or smart remarks to try to make it look like my point of view should be discounted. I'd venture to say that you must be a transplanted Yankee to act like that. Around here we are raised with manners. Even if I disagree with you, I'm not going to hurl personal insults at you like calling you a "troll". That makes you look like a kid, which I'm guessing you probably are.
> 
> As far as the Primos thing goes, no, I don't think the church is above the law. However, I do think that a company choosing a word that is part of our daily vocabulary, and claiming that it's copyrighted, is ridiculous. The fact that a church is involved does matter to me in this case from the standpoint that I highly doubt that a church group could affect the Primos multi-million dollar operation in any way. To add more salt to the wound, so to speak, is the fact the I personally don't like Primos products. I think their duck calls are terrible and I own a face mask that is defective in its design.


 
So whats your stance again? lol


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, this went from a post about a lawsuit to a weenie measuring contest. Sue 'em if they did wrong, churches aren't above the law and are man's interpretation of what God is and is about. I'll stick to believing in God and sitting in my treestand with my Primos grunt call on Sundays.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

my brother shared a cell with a dude named bang stick. do you know a guy named daniel?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay...here is an example. There is a company named "Group" that does materials for church VBS programs. Everything that they use is copyrighted by them. They will sue a church if they use it without permission and that is their target group. D.A.R.E. drug program requires "written" permission for LE Depts to use their logo in programs. Verbage can be copyrighted but is usually for specific applications such as print media...apparel...or cups and stuff...remember "threepeat" being copyright? Usually there is a cease and desist letter sent before any legal action is taken.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I agree that a church group or church is not above the law. I think most churches and church groups would agree. I guess what I have a problem with is - it's not the same. Huntin the truth and the truth... The group is not trying to imitate primos or make any claim of a relationship with primos. Forget the fact that it's a church group. It's still petty on primos' part.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

gcrbama said:


> my brother shared a cell with a dude named bang stick. do you know a guy named daniel?


PRICELESS!:notworthy:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

here's my 2 cents:

a business has the right to protect their vested interest against anyone the deem encroaching on said interest.

if you don't know specific detailed facts its pointless to defend the interest/actions of others.

some would rather fight/argue forever rather than have a civil conversation.

never assume the character of the majority by the actions of the minority.

Good day and God bless


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mike Moore said:


> here's my 2 cents:
> 
> a business has the right to protect their vested interest against anyone the deem encroaching on said interest.
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Bang Stick said:


> By the way, what is your degree in? Oh that's right, you don't have one.





Bang Stick said:


> I don't appreciate insults or smart remarks to try to make it look like my point of view should be discounted. I'd venture to say that you must be a transplanted Yankee to act like that.


 
I know of a Southern Gentleman that never got a degree yet he's one of the smartest people I know.

He was born and raised in Massachusetts, moved to Alabama in 1957. If you could grow up to be 1/2 the man and have 1/4 of the class that he has you would be a great man.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

mike moore said:


> here's my 2 cents:
> 
> A business has the right to protect their vested interest against anyone the deem encroaching on said interest.
> 
> ...


 + me too


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't usually chime in on such.
I am a Christian, and I stand strong on my beliefs.

Primos has a right to defend their trademark, just like I have a right to defend my beliefs. I would hope that Primos asked the church to withdraw, First. I would also hope that if church relized they had made a bad decision, they would own up to it and apologize.

Last of all. If you want to stand up for the church, and you have religious background, You DON'T do it by wanting another individual to come to your front door. 

As for YOU. Your in my prayers, whether you want to be or not.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

bchadcherry said:


> I don't usually chime in on such.
> I am a Christian, and I stand strong on my beliefs.
> 
> Primos has a right to defend their trademark, just like I have a right to defend my beliefs. I would hope that Primos asked the church to withdraw, First. I would also hope that if church relized they had made a bad decision, they would own up to it and apologize.
> ...


Amen!
I believe the Lord ask's that his people to be Bold...Not obnoxious


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:watching::whip:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just in case anyone is confused...if you put Bang Stick and Jesus in the same room, they would not look alike at all. 

Please don't make your opinion of Jesus based on the actions of a few humans. Thank you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys need to leave that man alone, 

'Let sleeping dogs lie', means for one to not disrupt a situation that is going well as it will lead to problems. 
If that metaphorical dog is just laying there asleep, leave him be. Don't go messing with him or he might wake up and bite you.

Just my opinion.....................


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> You guys need to leave that man alone,
> 
> 'Let sleeping dogs lie', means for one to not disrupt a situation that is going well as it will lead to problems.
> If that metaphorical dog is just laying there asleep, leave him be. Don't go messing with him or he might wake up and bite you.
> ...


looks like this sleeping dog is not sleeping at , more like roaming around the hood looking for trouble biting evryone that comes close .

Just my opinion ....


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah man this was a good one I hate I missed being part of the drama. Is it to late for me insult dipstick and get my very own threat reply or even better pm?


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

capt'n slim said:


> Ah man this was a good one I hate I missed being part of the drama. Is it to late for me insult dipstick and get my very own threat reply or even better pm?


If only you could be so lucky as to get the beloved PM threat


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

bang stick did pretty well in his first session with me. with a little more work he should be a productive member of society again and when his probation is over, he will be allowed to be less than 100yds from a park or school so he can sit and feed the birds again. I'm sure his friends miss him.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread is interesting to say the least. I hope and pray this is all a misunderstanding. I am a christian...i choose to believe in god. I will be praying for all of the people involved. God loves each and everyone of us...i really think we should step back and move on from this. I am not pushing what i belive on anyody. Lets all have a blessed, successul and safe hunting season!!!


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

hey primos,,,,, im going to bust me a big ole critter and that is,,,,THE TRUTH,,,,


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

whitetailwarrior said:


> hey primos,,,,, im going to bust me a big ole critter and that is,,,,THE TRUTH,,,,


i thought about starting a non-profit to help kids with honesty issues - called TELL THE TRUTH. maybe get a website, some apparel, coffee mugs, key chains, and of course grunt tubes and can calls. :thumbup:


----------

